# Sunscreen/Sunblock for WOC



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 19, 2011)

I was wondering what you WOC used in terms of sunscreen/sunblock when or if you go to the beach or even if you are out in the sun for extended periods of time?

  	I'm going to Vegas next month and in the past i never cared about all that, but as I get older i realize i need to pay attention to my skin and make sure i take care of it.

  	Any suggestions?


----------



## Calla88 (May 28, 2011)

I use baby sunscreen/sun block oh and a hat especially somewhere like Vegas because it's extremely hot and  sunny.  The brands I usually use are bullfrog ( which is hard to  find now )  and Neutrogena.  I'm a bit fanatical about it because I was a sunbaby  for years so now I try to avoid lots of sun on my face. Wrinkle prevention.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 28, 2011)

I use Neutrogena Ultra Soft Hydrating Sunblock in SPF 45 for my body. It goes on like a body lotion. This is important to me because I've found that some sunblocks can leave my skin feeling coated and sticky. For my face I use Ultra Soft Dry Touch Sunblock in SPF 45. Again because it absorbs well and doesn't leave me feeling coated. According to my dermatologist friend anything above an SPF 45 is more or less a waste of effort. Just some extras about sunblock


 		reapply after swimming or sweating heavily 	
 		apply atleast 15 mins before you go out in the sun 	
 		Look for one that blocks BOTH UVB and UVA 	
 		When  applying sunblock dont forget your neck, back of your neck and shoulders and cleavage. 
  	When Im' not going to be in the sun excessively I use a facial moisturizer with an SPF in. I use Oil of Olay Complete for Normal Skin in SPF 15, for daily sun exposure. I work nights so this may be excessive, but I'm establishing a routine so that should I ever have to start working in the day again I won't have to change much. When you are vegas another suggestion would be to avoid being outdoors during the hours of 11-2. I know I know its a huge chunk of time but that when the sun is at its most intense. I'm sure you can busy yourself in the Forum Shops at this time. MAC Pro maybe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you have to be outside during this time make sure you wear a wide brimmed hat.
  	Enjoy your trip and have fun.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 28, 2011)

I agree, and try stay out the sun between 11 and 5 (I'm in TX tho. It's that ridiculous...)

  	I used to use the Neutrogena ultrasheer one with Helioplex with no issues. Currently I'm using Aveeno baby SPF 50, but it burns so I'm thinking to go back to Neutrogena.


----------



## amoona (May 29, 2011)

I use a primer every single day because I'm petrified to get wrinkles haha.

  	I use Murad's Essential-C Day Moisture SPF 30, it is a bit pricey ($60) but it is also a moisturizer. It provides both UVA and UVB sun protection which is really important and not something that many people realize. It is very hydrating as well and smells great. I do not leave the house without slapping it on my face.

  	Now I will also say that up until a month ago (when I decided to leave LA and come back to SF) I used to work at Murad doing PR so I am a little bias. But whatever SPF you do use make sure it is at least an SPF 30 (15 is good but 30 is better, it doesn't need to be more than 30) and make sure it provides both UVA/UVB protection. And use SPF everyday even during the winter. *skincare rant over*


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 30, 2011)

Quote:


amoona said:


> I use a primer every single day because I'm petrified to get wrinkles haha.
> 
> I use Murad's Essential-C Day Moisture SPF 30, it is a bit pricey ($60) but it is also a moisturizer. It provides both UVA and UVB sun protection which is really important and not something that many people realize. It is very hydrating as well and smells great. I do not leave the house without slapping it on my face.
> 
> Now I will also say that up until a month ago (when I decided to leave LA and come back to SF) I used to work at Murad doing PR so I am a little bias. But whatever SPF you do use make sure it is at least an SPF 30 (15 is good but 30 is better, it doesn't need to be more than 30) and make sure it provides both UVA/UVB protection. And use SPF everyday even during the winter. *skincare rant over*


 
	$60 is pricey...how big is the tube/container?


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 30, 2011)

I actually used to buy into the hype of the 100 or 100+ SPFs but my friend whos a Derm and a member here actually told me that anything over 45 is basically just a waste. Yes the Neutrogena is UVA/UVB..so is the Olay one. Like I said if you are going to be at the pool make sure you reapply. A lot of WOC believe that because they are darker they don't need adequate sun protection. This is COMPLETELY false. So take care of your skin and it will take care of you. Enjoy your trip. Vegas is awesome!!!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 30, 2011)

thanks girl! i know that phrase "black don't crack" can only go so far


----------



## amoona (May 30, 2011)

Quote: 	 		 			$60 is pricey...how big is the tube/container?



	It is pricey but when you consider that it is also a moisturizer it makes sense (for a high-end doctor branded skincare line). It's 1.7 FL, a little goes a long way and I go through about 1 bottle every 6 months. It also has Vit C in it which does wonders for my skin and keeps me very hydrated.

  	Before I used this I used to use Olay Complete SPF 30 Defense Daily UV Moisturizer which I also liked but I definitely notice and feel an overall skin difference with Essential-C.

  	Like everyone else has said, just make sure it is at least an SPF 30 and covers you on both UVA/UVB protection.


----------

